# Capt. Hollis Forrester "East Matagorda"



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Other than battling a kidney stone the past few days, prior the fishing has been well. The birds are setting up and there have been many slicks in the bay to drift catching scattered Trout and Reds with some good numbers. Our fall fishing is setting up to be a good one, and it's truly beginning right now. We're having a great time out here right now so be sure to come out and join me. Take a kid fishing and introduce someone new to these great days on the water. For available dates contact me at :
Capt. Hollis Forrester
www.capthollisforrester.com
979-236-3115


----------

